# Lexus and Ichilles Pups.



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Here's the pedigree for the pups and they should be born on Easter Sunday, line bred on Mink:
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/para.utkoma?fadir=481179&modir=449060


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Should be some strong, serious dogs! :wink:


----------

